
Microsoft: Defenestration - Snapps
http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2012/11/microsoft?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/defenestration
======
Snapps
Why Steven Sinofsky is out at Microsoft:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4780721>

